# Odd looking Surf Scoter



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I saw this scoter today not a good pic low light long distance and heavy cropp but he was kinda odd


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Immature


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I shot one several years ago on Mogadore Res


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

chuckNduck said:


> Immature


 Yes the bird is immature but I'm referring to the amount of white on the neck and cheek as a little unusual almost like a hen Black scoter


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Could be a Barrow's ... lol


----------

